# How to get ebooks off PC and onto kindle?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I'm old and don't do the tech thing well. Hubby got me a Kindle for Christmas, just the plain cheapo small one. I've been downloading the freebie kindle books every day onto the PC, but before I return the kindle, is there a way to get the books OFF the pc and onto the kindle? I hate the thing, screen is small, keys are small, and I have to wear my glasses to even try to mess with it, vs being able to read the books on the PC monitor without them. I know he was being nice to get it, but I think it is more trouble than it's worth at this point. Any tips? I just don't see how to do it.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I assume you have both your Kindle and PC reader both registered at amazon.com under your account but with different device names.

Go to amazon.com to the "Your Account > Manage Your Kindle" page. On the right side of the screen, for each book, click the "Actions" button. Select "Deliver to my..." option. In the popup window select the device you want the book delivered to.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Also you can change the size of the print on the Kindle. there is a key with a couple of letter A's on it, click that and choose the size letter you want. It changes the size print for the books, however sadly not for the list of books.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you both! I'll give that a try. Hubby tells me the books I've downloaded aren't really on my PC, so if they're still in the Amazon Cloud or whatever, this will work.


----------

